
Show HN: TagOverflow, a graph map of Stack Overflow topics - stared
http://stared.github.io/tagoverflow/?site=stackoverflow&size=32
======
Yadi
Superb!

Thanks for sharing the source code as well:

[https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow#tagoverflow](https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow#tagoverflow)

------
jgh
Interesting, but at least the "top answerers" in given categories are just
people who have answered a question in that category and have a lot of points
regardless of whether or not those points were gained from questions with that
tag.

~~~
stared
Could you provide a direct example? I thought it was working in a different
way.

The description is a bit opaque ([https://api.stackexchange.com/docs/top-
askers-on-tags](https://api.stackexchange.com/docs/top-askers-on-tags)), as it
does not specifies what does "top" mean (but for sure they need to get some
points in a given tag, within the last 30 days).

------
scorpwarp23
This is a brilliant initiative. Thanks for sharing open sourcing it.
[https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow#tagoverflow](https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow#tagoverflow)

------
captn3m0
Filed a PR to fix the HTTPS issue:
[https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow/pull/2](https://github.com/stared/tagoverflow/pull/2)

~~~
stared
Thx, accepted.

